# USMantid purchase issue



## Sharon12 (Sep 21, 2020)

I purchased an L2 mantid african spinny.  It arrived with 2 ruined fruit fly cultures.  I ordered more but joshs frogs is out so still havent received.  I have tiny black fly larva.  Is that an alternative.  Or any other suggestions until my new cultures arrive.  It molted a day after it arrived but has not eaten for 4 days.  Thank you!


----------



## Synapze (Sep 21, 2020)

If the larvae haven't pupated and the mantis will accept them, go for it. I've never fed fruit fly larvae, but mine have no issues accepting BBF larvae. It's a pain to handfeed them out but worth the effort.


----------



## Sharon12 (Sep 21, 2020)

Will do.  Thank you


----------



## MantisMart (Sep 21, 2020)

never order from Us mantis. The dude scams often


----------

